# How to make illustrator images print larger when printed with Epson 1430



## den121363 (Mar 20, 2016)

I use Illustrator to create my images then I print them using an Epson 1430 printer. The problem I'm having is figuring out how to create larger prints. My prints come out great, but I would like the ability to make them larger and print larger for my t-shirt designs. I'm not very tech smart, so I'm needing help figuring out how to do this. Is it something I set in illustrator, or is it something I set in the print process. It seems no matter how large I scale them in illustrator when its time to print they come out smaller than I would like. I'd like the ability to make my images larger and print out larger. I'm wasting transparencies because my images are printing out smaller than I'd like.

Thanx in advance


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

den121363 said:


> I use Illustrator to create my images then I print them using an Epson 1430 printer. The problem I'm having is figuring out how to create larger prints. My prints come out great, but I would like the ability to make them larger and print larger for my t-shirt designs. I'm not very tech smart, so I'm needing help figuring out how to do this. Is it something I set in illustrator, or is it something I set in the print process. It seems no matter how large I scale them in illustrator when its time to print they come out smaller than I would like. I'd like the ability to make my images larger and print out larger. I'm wasting transparencies because my images are printing out smaller than I'd like.
> 
> Thanx in advance


A lot of video tutorials here, see if this helps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMuLTQmlcs8


----------



## printskate28 (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, you want to scale in Illustrator. that is the beauty of vectors they are straight lines not images which have limits so the sky is literally the limit (or your printer size). 

If you aren't familiar with Illustrator you will probably have to watch some videos if you are like me you have to see it to learn it.

If you have some other software you place your file into you maybe able to scale it inside of that... not sure what you are running since it's vector you wont loose any Quality.

good luck,
C


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

The size of document must be the same size as the paper. Illustrator a4,paper a4.

file/new/size/a4 in this example

raster effects: 300ppi


----------



## den121363 (Mar 20, 2016)

So I use film size 13X19. I should choose A4 for my Document? How do I resize the images that I've already created?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

den121363 said:


> So I use film size 13X19. I should choose A4 for my Document? How do I resize the images that I've already created?


deb, the link I posted earlier takes you directly to the video tutorial on resizing the images....didn't you even look at the link?


----------



## den121363 (Mar 20, 2016)

Viper Graphics said:


> deb, the link I posted earlier takes you directly to the video tutorial on resizing the images....didn't you even look at the link?


Yes, I did. Thank you. And it help a little. Just trying to cover some things I'm confused about. I do appreciate the link.


----------



## hotrod937 (Nov 15, 2013)

Couple things. After your design is done you need to size it and register it. I usually size it as big as I can on the smallest shirt I am going to print on. Say a small mens gildan 2000, I usually size it and center it at the top of the paper about 11 to 12 inches and sometimes 10 wide. Keep in mind you must make sure you have your stoke is set to size up or down so it doesn't stay locked, if you don't when you size up or down your artwork the strokes will be locked and not size up or down and mess up your art. Assuming you're on a cs6 or newer and you opened a new document in the proper "Super B" 13x19 size, go to view tab and view rulers. These rulers will be a real size to your print. You can click and hold on the ruler and drag out some guides to help center your design and it's parts. Then select them and delete them when done. 

Now when you go to print you must go through every possible "settings" and or "preferences" options to make sure you have the correct size paper template and the most opaque print. I use the most ultra glossy premium paper setting and play with all of the Adobe settings then move on to the computer settings to get the best print. No fix red eye, no fast printing. You will have to play with this about 30 times before you get comfortable and understand how to do it correctly every time.


----------

